# Trouble catching the catfish :(



## CamelotHannah (May 18, 2014)

I've tried everything and looked everywhere but I can't find a catfish. Does anyone have any tips for like, places to look for the catfish or shadow size tips or ANYTHING?


----------



## Campy (May 18, 2014)

I caught it sometime last year so I don't remember, but the wiki says it has a large shadow and should be somewhere in the river pool, which is the more open and bigger part of the river. Not sure if you can catch it in other places of the river, too. And keep in mind you can only catch it from 4pm to 9am!


----------



## MayorSaki (May 18, 2014)

I had problems with it as well, when I first tried to get it, buut I recommend to try to fish from the wide part of the river. The shadow is large like Black Bass' shadow


----------

